
Why men in ads are dumb, goofy or completely inept - bearwithclaws
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/why-men-in-ads-are-dumb-goofy-or-completely-inept/article1244197/
======
thwarted
A while ago, I noticed a trend of ads that feature a group of mixed-race men
often have the Caucasian one being dumb, goofy, or completely inept.

------
parse_tree
Is there any evidence that men disproportionately play "dumb" characters
compared to women? If so, perhaps it's just that men tend to play more extreme
characters, in both directions - smart, dumb, athletic, nerdy, hero, villain,
etc.

